# Gaming laptop around 30k?



## Ronnie012 (Jul 10, 2012)

I was searching for a  laptop with dedicated graphics for playing games and running softwares. My budget was 30,000 max. I came across this one

Asus K53SD-SX809D 

It boasts of a 2 gb graphics card, 4 gb of ram and core i3 processor, all at a price of 32,ooo. With this configuration, I exect to run most current and few futur e games and softwares. 
I am wondering whether I should go for it or not, because the price looks too cheap and I suspect some problems might be there with this laptop.

What could be a better alternative to this laptop?


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 10, 2012)

Ronnie012 said:


> the price looks too cheap and I suspect some problems might be there with this laptop.



exactly. 2GB memory is just to fool customers. GT610 is slowest graphics card in market. If you game, find a laptop with a minimum of GT540/630 or HD6650/7670.

Cheapest laptop capable of gaming is HP G6 2005AX. Next is an Acer at 36k with i5 & GT540 but is old amd hard to find. Else at 39k is asus K53SM.


----------



## mayoorite (Jul 10, 2012)

Do not go for it .Poor graphic card ,poor old processor.This graphic card(ranked 233) cannot handle latest games in low settings.AND i3 (2nd generation Ranked 73) is become too old now.
You could use-->Gr.Card for comparison of laptop graphic card.
and
CPU for comparing processors.

All are arranged rank wise(according to features,benchmarks,etc.)

You should read Laptop Buying Guide 2012 before buying any laptop.It will tell about latest technology,brands,their reliability,what to look in gaming laptop,etc.

Research it well compare as many as you could and restrict to few choices then decide.


----------



## Ronnie012 (Jul 10, 2012)

Thanks for the help Sam & Mayoorite.
 I think HP is a good buy. But if i have to admit, though my budget is pretty less, my aspirations are quite high. So I'm expecting to play upcoming games  in my lappy. Will it play BF3, NFSMW 2012 and other upcoming games?


----------



## vkl (Jul 10, 2012)

Pick up HP G6 2005AX for gaming.Locally it is available for 31-32k.
At this moment it offers the best graphic card for the money.


----------



## Ronnie012 (Jul 10, 2012)

Thanks a lot. By the way, are the ram, graphics and  processor of Hp g6 2005 ax upgradeable?


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 10, 2012)

^^ ram yes but graphics card is impossible on any laptop. 



Ronnie012 said:


> Will it play BF3, NFSMW 2012 and other upcoming games?



most games can be played in mid-high (FIFA, racing) but for BF3 or MP3 you'll have to lower the graphics to low.


----------



## Ronnie012 (Jul 10, 2012)

Sam said:


> ^^ ram yes but graphics card is impossible on any laptop.
> 
> 
> 
> most games can be played in mid-high (FIFA, racing) but for BF3 or MP3 you'll have to lower the graphics to low.



Hmm, ok. I was planning to buy a desktop, but its cancelled. Anyway, if I up my budget a bit, I get this laptop Lenovo IdeaPad G Series G570 . Its showing out of stock in flipkart but it might be available locally.


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 10, 2012)

HD6370 = extremely slow. as i said find at least 7670/6650 or 540/630 if you want to play games. buy one with 6370 if you like watching sideshow of games rather than playing it.

PC will always be better than laptop. You can get a gaming pc at 30-32k.


----------



## Ronnie012 (Jul 11, 2012)

Thanks a lot Sam. 
Actually I'm in a dilemma. I've been waiting for a gaming laptop for around 5-6 years. I've saved around 60k in two years. So 30k is 1 year of my hard earned money. I hope HP G6 2005ax is good for future games & softwares(video editing, photoshop,Sap) too, coz otherwise it'll suck. 
I don't want to spend more than 30k on a lappy coz I want to buy a good quality digicam(around 20-25k).  Buying a desktop is not an option for me as i'm a constant mover(from city to city) so i need a laptop.

So will HP g6 2005ax run upcoming games and softwares of future(2013-14) too or will it become obsolete in 1-2 years?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jul 11, 2012)

Ronnie012 said:


> Thanks a lot Sam.
> Actually I'm in a dilemma. I've been waiting for a gaming laptop for around 5-6 years. I've saved around 60k in two years. So 30k is 1 year of my hard earned money. I hope HP G6 2005ax is good for future games & softwares(video editing, photoshop) too, coz otherwise it'll suck.
> I don't want to spend more than 30k on a lappy coz I want to buy a good quality digicam(around 20-25k).  Buying a desktop is not an option for me as i'm a constant mover(from city to city) so i need a laptop.
> 
> So will HP g6 2005ax run upcoming games and softwares of future(2013-14) too or will it become obsolete in 1-2 years?



Graphics will be fine, but CPU power may lack in upcoming times. Your usage has more of gaming though.


----------



## Ronnie012 (Jul 12, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> Graphics will be fine, but CPU power may lack in upcoming times. Your usage has more of gaming though.


Thanks
should I opt for a system with higher cpu then? Also pre-installed windows is pretty useless for me(I have Xp orgnl cd & my friend has Win 7). Are there any higher configured gaming laptops that come at  close price but with Free Dos?Also I can wait for 2-3 months more. Is it likely that prices will decrease by then?
 My requirement will be more of gaming but I'll need to run few softwares too (SAP, Photoshop etc)  I guess hpg6  will suffice for that.


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 12, 2012)

Ronnie012 said:


> Thanks
> should I opt for a system with higher cpu then? Also pre-installed windows is pretty useless for me(I have Xp orgnl cd & my friend has Win 7). Are there any higher configured gaming laptops that come at  close price but with Free Dos?Also I can wait for 2-3 months more. Is it likely that prices will decrease by then?
> My requirement will be more of gaming but I'll need to run few softwares too (SAP, Photoshop etc)  I guess hpg6  will suffice for that.



Waiting won't help. anything higher means i5 + 7670M and such laptop cost 40k and IVB refresh will cost even more. though if someone outs an i3 with same GPU at 35k it'll be great but such config are extremely rare.
G6 is slightly overpriced. I am waiting for asus X55 actually which should retail for less than 30k and "may" get launched this month. Else Samsung series 3 but those come with W7 HP always hence 35k pricing.


----------



## zacfx05 (Jul 13, 2012)

^^ sam which lappi are u talking about can u pls post a link or spec....... iam also searching for a lappie


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 13, 2012)

zacfx05 said:


> ^^ sam which lappi are u talking about can u pls post a link or spec....... iam also searching for a lappie



HP Pavilion G6-2006TX: 41725. 2nd gen i5 + 7670 + Windows7. After 2005AX, this is the next best VFM laptop in terms of gaming power.

Else one can save 9k by going for 2005AX but looses a lot on processing power.


----------



## rider (Jul 13, 2012)

Best is to get HP Pavilion G6-2005AX for 32k from snapdeal and if you want an intel laptop better to increase your budget and get HP Pavilion G6-2006TX for 41.7k


----------



## Shoaibq (Jul 13, 2012)

I have the same budget n i think i will go for HP Pavilion G6-2005AX


----------



## rider (Jul 13, 2012)

Shoaibq said:


> I have the same budget n i think i will go for HP Pavilion G6-2005AX



Yes, it a great VFM laptop.


----------



## Ronnie012 (Jul 24, 2012)

I went to a few HP retail and other outlets like Croma and E-future and checked it out(HP g6 2005ax). The least quoted price is 32k(aftr disc) while HP outlets are giving me at 35.5k(33k after discount.) 
Interestingly none of the salesmen seemed willing to sell the 2005ax. Instead the one at Hp offered me the HP 630 (26k) and insisted I choose that one instead of the 2005ax, while the one at the other retail outlet asked me to buy an acer costing Rs.39k.

I liked the 2005ax, but only one problem. It doesn't come with an extra windows dvd. Also the C drive occupies nearly 100% of the total 500 gb available. This means the next time I need to format my lappy, I will need to purchase an original windows 7 (costing extra 8-10k).
The sales guys are saying  I don't need a Win7 dvd to format or partition the drives.Instead Win7 does it with a recovery option.  Is it true? And is it advantageous?



Sam said:


> Waiting won't help. anything higher means i5 + 7670M  I am waiting for asus X55 actually which should retail for less than 30k and "may" get launched this month. Else Samsung series 3 but those come with W7 HP always hence 35k pricing.




So is the asus X55 worth waiting for?


----------



## duke123 (Jul 24, 2012)

you can format using recovery partition(20GB) ...it will take only 30 minutes..i have already formatted my g6 2005ax...you can also create recovery disc for your laptop (five DVDs) and restore the computer to factory state...you will also have a genuine windows license with serial but i dont know whether you can install it on other systems but you can definitely  install windows from a DVD on you laptop at any time...
if you use recovery partition it will install all drivers and so many bot wares from HP..if u chose to install from a windows 7 DVD you will not have any  botwares so you will have to install every thing manually like drivers...all the software's and drivers are available in C drive ...make sure to make a backup copy of this if you plan to install from a DVD...
also you can upgrade to a genuine windows 8 for 700rs when it is released if you purchase this laptop...


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 25, 2012)

Ronnie012 said:


> I went to a few HP retail and other outlets like Croma and E-future and checked it out(HP g6 2005ax). The least quoted price is 32k(aftr disc) while HP outlets are giving me at 35.5k(33k after discount.)
> Interestingly none of the salesmen seemed willing to sell the 2005ax. Instead the one at Hp offered me the HP 630 (26k) and insisted I choose that one instead of the 2005ax, while the one at the other retail outlet asked me to buy an acer costing Rs.39k.



shopkeepers will always try to clear stock. When going shopping any electronic thing, keep your ears tightly shut. Else most likely you'll end up with something you'll regret your whole life.



Ronnie012 said:


> I liked the 2005ax, but only one problem. It doesn't come with an extra windows dvd. Also the C drive occupies nearly 100% of the total 500 gb available. This means the next time I need to format my lappy, I will need to purchase an original windows 7 (costing extra 8-10k).
> The sales guys are saying  I don't need a Win7 dvd to format or partition the drives.Instead Win7 does it with a recovery option.  Is it true? And is it advantageous?



laptops doesn't come with W7 DVD. Never seen any such laptop. And partition the drive yourself or ask the shopkeeper to do it. There are ton of software that can be used to do this in a few minutes.

And recovery disc making software comes with the laptop. so simply use it to create recovery disc (2-4 DVDs).



Ronnie012 said:


> So is the asus X55 worth waiting for?



it mayn't come with any Windows preinstalled. If you can get G6 for 32k, grab it. you get bag and original windows 7 with cheap upgrade to 8.


----------



## Ronnie012 (Aug 3, 2012)

Thanks duke123 & Sam

Do you have links to any websites which  explain the correct procedure of formatting/disk partitioning/recovery for laptops with recovery option?

I checked out a few websites but they were quite baffling. I think if you do it the wrong way, the recovery partition might accidentally get erased.

Btw, I think Acer has recently launched a new one with same GPU as this HP one, but with higher Graphics ram(a whopping 2.5 gb)priced at 36k. 
It may be a trick, but won't a 2 gb 7670m be slightly better than a 1 gb 7670m one?

Also I think, this guy is going to be launched soon.



Sam said:


> laptops doesn't come with W7 DVD. Never seen any such laptop. And partition the drive yourself or ask the shopkeeper to do it. There are ton of software that can be used to do this in a few minutes.
> 
> And recovery disc making software comes with the laptop. so simply use it to create recovery disc (2-4 DVDs).



I don't know abt Win7, but my friend bought one with an orgnl xp cd. Also I heard its mainly the case with hp who don't provide extra windows cd, dvd(as per online user reviews).

My previous compaq came pre-installed with orgnl vista but it got removed after first formatting.

Anyway, sorry if it seems like i'm asking to be spoon-fed


----------



## Ankit Omar (Aug 3, 2012)

I am using Hcl ME74 right now, though i use it for my office purpose not gaming as i am not a big gaming freek. i love my laptop and is a proud owner of the same as well.


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 3, 2012)

Ronnie012 said:


> Btw, I think Acer has recently launched a new one with same GPU as this HP one, but with higher Graphics ram(a whopping 2.5 gb)priced at 36k.
> It may be a trick, but won't a 2 gb 7670m be slightly better than a 1 gb 7670m one?



no. 512MB 7670M will work same as 1GB/2GB 7670M. Laptop 7670 = Desktop 5670. And 5670 doesn't require more than 512MB to run most games at HD resolution. So even 512MB packed 7670M will deliver almost same performance.



Ronnie012 said:


> I don't know abt Win7, but my friend bought one with an orgnl xp cd. Also I heard its mainly the case with hp who don't provide extra windows cd, dvd(as per online user reviews).



OEM Windows cost less than Retail Windows and usually laptops ship with recovery disc but HP saves some cost by shipping laptops without recovery disc and also lower capacity battery (still rated 6-cell).


----------



## Ronnie012 (Aug 5, 2012)

Today I went to finalize the deal 0f  hp g6 2005ax model at a retail store and unfortunately the price has increased. Few days back they were offering the same at 33.5k and agreed at a discounted price of 31.5k. Today they are offering at 35k and no discount!(now this is too much for this model.) I guess the huge demand for this model has led to this price increase. 
 I'll check out a few more showrooms and if they too increase the price, I'll wait for few more months for it to decrease otherwise buy another model.


----------



## maxtor (Aug 5, 2012)

Laptop at 30k and going by advice of people saying take an assembled computer is like choosing between the devil and the deep blue sea.

I have an assmbled comp that cost me about 40k finally though I started with a budget of 35k. I always have problems with it. I am currently struggling with a freeze problem.

For a cheap laptop don't ever go for a cheap gaming laptop because you will be able to play low end kids games on it only.


----------



## duke123 (Aug 5, 2012)

Ronnie012 said:


> Today I went to finalize the deal 0f  hp g6 2005ax model at a retail store and unfortunately the price has increased. Few days back they were offering the same at 33.5k and agreed at a discounted price of 31.5k. Today they are offering at 35k and no discount!(now this is too much for this model.) I guess the huge demand for this model has led to this price increase.
> I'll check out a few more showrooms and if they too increase the price, I'll wait for few more months for it to decrease otherwise buy another model.


www.hp.com/in/backtocampus
i will say its better to stick with g6 2005ax...there is a free 1 more year extended year warranty and 2  more years of extended warranty for 1133rs for purchases before 15th august...this is a very good offer and you may not get such an offer from hp in future...g6 2005ax and 3 years warranty for 34k is very good deal...
well you can get it from infibeam 32.8k and flipkart 34k with some goodies...



maxtor said:


> Laptop at 30k and going by advice of people saying take an assembled computer is like choosing between the devil and the deep blue sea.
> 
> I have an assmbled comp that cost me about 40k finally though I started with a budget of 35k. I always have problems with it. I am currently struggling with a freeze problem.
> 
> For a cheap laptop don't ever go for a cheap gaming laptop because you will be able to play low end kids games on it only.



HP g6 2005ax can run all latest games in medium configuration and older games in high resolution...


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 6, 2012)

Ronnie012 said:


> Today I went to finalize the deal 0f  hp g6 2005ax model at a retail store and unfortunately the price has increased. Few days back they were offering the same at 33.5k and agreed at a discounted price of 31.5k. Today they are offering at 35k and no discount!(now this is too much for this model.) I guess the huge demand for this model has led to this price increase.
> I'll check out a few more showrooms and if they too increase the price, I'll wait for few more months for it to decrease otherwise buy another model.



tried HP showroom? 35k is really high. It stepping on i3 + 7670M.


----------



## Ronnie012 (Aug 8, 2012)

duke123 said:


> Back to Campus
> i will say its better to stick with g6 2005ax...there is a free 1 more year extended year warranty and 2  more years of extended warranty for 1133rs for purchases before 15th august...this is a very good offer and you may not get such an offer from hp in future...g6 2005ax and 3 years warranty for 34k is very good deal...
> well you can get it from infibeam 32.8k and flipkart 34k with some goodies..



Yes, that's a pretty good offer. I think I'll buy it soon.BTW, did i say one shop offered me at 31.5k? Actually they went down to 31k(without bag). Too bad missed it. 



Sam said:


> tried HP showroom? 35k is really high. It stepping on i3 + 7670M.



Yes tried. Most have increased prices but luckily one is still selling at 32.5 k(still a letdown from the earlier 31k i was getting but still good considering the extended warranty offer.)


----------



## Ronnie012 (Aug 11, 2012)

Finally bought it. That too at a decent rate of 31,200 rs only+mouse, headphone & cleaning kit.
Currently putting it to test, and its performing well.

Thanks ro all you guys for your help.

By the way, I'm wondering whether I should opt for the 3 year 1133 extended warranty scheme. The warranty is not from HP itself but from a 3rd party, Solutions Marketing. Is the 2 year warranty better?


----------



## RON28 (Aug 11, 2012)

congrats  i think you should take warranty  happy gaming


----------



## Ronnie012 (Aug 12, 2012)

Thanks.
Playing games non stop now About to complete nfs undercover.
Applying for 2 tear free extended warranty.
Thanks to all members of TD for helping with the purchase


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 12, 2012)

try some real. stretch the GPU. undercover is boring and old. graphics wise even Most Wanted beats it.


----------



## Ronnie012 (Aug 13, 2012)

Agree. Graphics of undercover is not good and boring . Gameplay is too easy(not complaining though). Any good racing games you know of? I'm not a fan of burnout though.


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 13, 2012)

Ronnie012 said:


> Agree. Graphics of undercover is not good and boring . Gameplay is too easy(not complaining though). Any good racing games you know of? I'm not a fan of burnout though.



If you like circuit racing: Blur and graphics heavy Dirt series (3 or Showdown). Or try NFS Hot Pursuit. If you like plane racing, SkyDrift.


----------



## a2mn2002 (Aug 13, 2012)

Have anybody played HD games with cooling pad ? What are the temps then ? Only *heat* during games dont let me buy HP G6 2005AX.


----------



## duke123 (Aug 13, 2012)

a2mn2002 said:


> Have anybody played HD games with cooling pad ? What are the temps then ? Only *heat* during games dont let me buy HP G6 2005AX.



Arkham city high settings temp about 90C with 10minutes....other games 70-80C...normal usage 40-50C...


----------



## Ronnie012 (Aug 15, 2012)

Hey Sam,looks like some games are incompatible with Ati cards. Tried Crysis warhead and Mass Effect 2. Both are showing error and unable to start.Are there any means to check which games will run and which wont on Ati radeon?
Currently playing Ridge Racer unbounded and Avatar, both  highest settings and the gameplay is smooth(not the slightest lag found.) 

Also temperature of laptop seems to be normal even after 5-6 hrs of gameplay . (Vent lets out hot air though but the heating doesn't increase much)


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 15, 2012)

congrats. you didn't get the bag or ditched it?
and better to go for the warranty scheme from HP. Don't go for 3rd party warranty as if there is some problem, they may tinker with the original hardware and change it with crap ones.


----------



## Ronnie012 (Aug 16, 2012)

I didn't get the bag. I already had one.


----------

